# Find your state



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

http://theshadowlands.net/places/

and it will give you a list of haunted places


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

awesome, montana has a lot of ghost towns and haunted mines.


> Carroll College - Legend has it that a priest committed suicide by jumping from the fourth floor bathroom window of Saint Charles Hall, which is one of the dormitories on campus. Not long after the suicide, a varsity basketball player who lived on that floor slipped and cracked his head open in the same bathroom. Needless to say, he died from the injury. The school closed the bathroom after that. Years later, there were reports of blood flowing from the sink in that bathroom, even though the pipes were disconnected from the wall. The bathroom is still locked up to this day.


i live nearish there and have never heard of that.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah I'm not too sure the accuracy of all of the so called “haunted places”. But they do mention quite a few well known places, with thousands of towns to look at.


----------

